# Minimize Network Impact Studio Update



## Bensam123 (Mar 1, 2017)

After testing out the new 'minimize network impact' in OBS studio, it does help keep latency jumps to a minimum while watching my ping. However, it does on occasion shoot up really high before calming back down a bit. OBS classic with low latency and minimize network impact on is rock solid (with almost no impact to my ping besides increasing it by about 3ms~).

Sometimes studio will start causing my ping to oscillate up and down as well adding 30ms to my ping, next ping will be 30 less, then adding it again.. I'm guessing there is something in the background finding a nice spot to adjust things to and it ramps up and down too fast without looking at a average. It wikll eventually settle down, but then it'll start all over again.

Something else I noticed. OBS classic will keep my bitrate around 3900-4200 (sometimes a little bit higher and lower), while maintaining a rock solid ping. Studio on the other hand will fluctuate wildly between 3000 and 3900. My CBR setting is 3900 in both.

After testing a bit more it seems like the bitrate fluctuation is normal for studio compared to classic for some reason regardless of enabling experimental network code or automatic low latency mode on studio. Testing this a bit further it seems like if I turn my bitrate up to say 4900 it wont even respect it and still sits in that range, plus an additional 200kbps or so.

I've also noticed after starting the stream and stopping the stream eventually something will hang in the background on OBS studio. While OBS itself will continue working normally when I start the stream again CPU utilization increases quite a bit. I've noticed this happens only when 'experimental network code' is on, but not when that is on and 'minimize network impact'.

Turning on minimize network impact also adds an additional ~17% cpu utilization to OBS for some reason. This is on a 4690k@4.4 so it's quite substantial. In classic this doesn't happen.


----------



## Bensam123 (Mar 2, 2017)

Yay this got moved to the forum no one reads to get buried with the help requests of 'why can't I connect the twitchs' and 'this software is awesome!' feedback. Because this is the same level of severity and helpfulness. Thanks.

Actually attempt to write something meaningful, do some testing, and help improve the software and it gets buried. You seriously can't help on any level here with some approval from some mod some where. Next time I'll make sure to respond on a thread that's already in the forum or just PM Jim directly.

You missed one:

https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/a-rather-unusual-enquiry.64233/

And another:

https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/audio-delay-filter.61628/

Weird...


----------



## Fenrir (Mar 2, 2017)

While I didn't move this, I'd say it was moved because your post reads like an issue report, not a development question/suggestion.

The new network code in OBS Studio is highly experimental right now, and several bugs have already been identified and fixed (including the CPU usage bug), pending release with a hotfix that should be ready soon. As folks have been surviving just fine without these network options, and it's 100% optional, there's no real rush to getting it out until it's been fully shaken out. Part of the reason it was released is that we only have so many test cases we can go through, and getting more users to test things helps us find bugs.

Lastly, drop your entitled attitude, please. OBS Studio is a free program, made by largely a single individual support by a community of volunteers. Nobody is paid to be here, and we all help out in our spare time. Yes, some threads might make it in to the wrong forums, or get missed. Tough luck, that's the way things go when you have a community as large as OBS does.

I'm sorry you're taking the fact your thread was moved as a personal insult, truly. But let's look at your report. First, you provide nothing but casual observation, with no actual logs or any evidence of any kind. There's very little we can do without logs or data to review to identify any issues. Classic handles network code very differently, this is not news, nor is it a secret. In almost all cases, these things are caused by unstable internet connections. Classic was designed to hide bad internet connections a bit more, so fluctuations are more apparent in Studio. Personally, as I have a solid stable connection, I don't see any of the behavior you are describing. All that said, this is just a guess, as I have no data to go off of.


----------



## dodgepong (Mar 2, 2017)

I moved the thread. The development forum is for for actual development issues and programming help. Your post was feedback on a feature in OBS.

We can talk about ways to improve the forum layout, but bucking the system to get noticed isn't the right way to go about things.

And I saw both of those posts. MrBrightside's post is him trying to go about getting in contact with a developer to ask developer questions. As for unfa's post, I wasn't sure at the time of him posting if he was proposing that he add such a feature himself or if he was just giving feedback, so I left it there to give him the benefit of the doubt. Based on his replies, it would seem that it was indeed just feedback, so I would have moved it as well.


----------



## Bensam123 (Mar 2, 2017)

Fenrir said:


> While I didn't move this, I'd say it was moved because your post reads like an issue report, not a development question/suggestion.
> 
> The new network code in OBS Studio is highly experimental right now, and several bugs have already been identified and fixed (including the CPU usage bug), pending release with a hotfix that should be ready soon. As folks have been surviving just fine without these network options, and it's 100% optional, there's no real rush to getting it out until it's been fully shaken out. Part of the reason it was released is that we only have so many test cases we can go through, and getting more users to test things helps us find bugs.
> 
> ...



People that have the problem can't stream with studio therefore they don't use it. They have been using classic and continue to use it until it's resolved (myself included). It's a chicken and a egg thing, they aren't going to use what causes 100ms ping spikes and kills them in FPS's and MOBAs, they'll just go back to what didn't.

I snipped my other four paragraphs in response to your post as it wasn't productive. You just keep doing you booboo.



dodgepong said:


> I moved the thread. The development forum is for for actual development issues and programming help. Your post was feedback on a feature in OBS.
> 
> We can talk about ways to improve the forum layout, but bucking the system to get noticed isn't the right way to go about things.
> 
> And I saw both of those posts. MrBrightside's post is him trying to go about getting in contact with a developer to ask developer questions. As for unfa's post, I wasn't sure at the time of him posting if he was proposing that he add such a feature himself or if he was just giving feedback, so I left it there to give him the benefit of the doubt. Based on his replies, it would seem that it was indeed just feedback, so I would have moved it as well.



It wasn't bucking the system, I was talking about development in OBS. There is a plugin thread I was originally posting on because the couple minimize network impact threads I made in suggestions/feedback over a year or two wasn't getting any visibility.

https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/minimize-network-impact.54301/#post-275859

That wasn't even started by me, but talks about the very same things I have been trying to get added into studio for the last two years. No one sees these threads for the most part, which is why the old classic suggestion forums had a decent bit more dialogue going on in them.

That aside, I've discussed this a few different times before, combining a support forum and anything else that actually needs to be seen isn't helpful. It's great and everything that mods and admins see this, it really means jack diddly unless devs see it. While it's not critical, it's definitely not on the same level as another user wondering why he can't stream at the same bitrate as his bandwidth cap. I'm pretty sure Jim doesn't browse the support forums looking specifically for the occasional actually helpful feedback post or suggestion.


----------



## dodgepong (Mar 2, 2017)

The Development forum is for people who actually program OBS to get help. If you find yourself wanting to post in that forum, and you have no intention of opening up a code editor and writing OBS code as a result of what you post, then don't post there.



> It's great and everything that mods and admins see this, it really means jack diddly unless devs see it. [...] I'm pretty sure Jim doesn't browse the support forums looking specifically for the occasional actually helpful feedback post or suggestion.



You're right, Jim doesn't browse the forums, nor should he. The mods do browse the forums and forward relevant posts/information to him so that he doesn't have to sift through mounds of noise. Jim browsing forums is a colossal waste of his time and energy, so it's better for mods and admins to find and pass along the relevant information rather than him trawling for that information himself. If a mod has seen it, you can assume that the relevant information has been passed along to the developers.

But hey, let it never be said I'm not open to feedback. We've talked for a while already about better ways to handle feedback threads, and while the previous system was necessary due to confusion between OBS Classic and Multiplatform back in the day, I think things have changed enough that we can re-organize the board a bit more so it's more focused on one application, with an appropriate feedback forum. It will be annoying having to move a shitload of threads, but I will see what I can do.


----------



## dodgepong (Mar 2, 2017)

Also yesterday morning, R1CH committed a fix for some networking performance issues, which should go out in 18.0.1. https://github.com/jp9000/obs-studio/commit/e63edcd436089e8ad311e552e02bf8f964343ebf


----------



## Bensam123 (Mar 3, 2017)

dodgepong said:


> The Development forum is for people who actually program OBS to get help. If you find yourself wanting to post in that forum, and you have no intention of opening up a code editor and writing OBS code as a result of what you post, then don't post there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is untrue, he used to post in the classic suggestion forums. Maybe he doesn't anymore in suggestion threads, that's more then likely because he doesn't do support and any developmental conversations are buried here.

That's also exactly the problem. Anything the mods don't like they let get buried. For instance the problem that effects me (and other people) didn't effect a mod on his great connection and he decided it was a 'low priority issue' even though that means people couldn't stream using Studio. People who had the problem, posted, they got buried. People who have the issue aren't all going to post either, they have another option... which is going back to classic. Most people don't even bother reporting problems.

If something doesn't work, people generally just don't use the piece of software.

Deleted two more paragraphs here.

If there was a actual suggestion forum that isn't just filled with tons and tons of help threads, that would be nice.


Yes, I heard it was a bug and heard that it was getting fixed. I already talked with Jim about that in a PM. I'd prefer actually having a discussion on forums that are open to other peoples input then a private discussion though.


----------



## dodgepong (Mar 3, 2017)

So I guess you missed the part where not only did I create a Feedback and Suggestions forum yesterday, but this thread is in that forum.

I know you want to be a special snowflake that has direct access to Jim, but OBS is too big for that now to be a regular thing. I actually really hate that you PMed Jim, because that is a waste of his time. Maybe having direct access to Jim was reasonable back in the day, but it just isn't reasonable anymore.

This Minimize Network Impact thing _is_ a big deal, because we do want people to stop using Classic, and this is one of the biggest things keeping people on Classic. These issues with the new network code have been known within 24 hours of v18's release (due to user reports from forums, chat, and Twitter), and you're not the only one to report it. You may not feel heard, but you are heard. I'm sorry if you're still not happy with that. Is all you want for a mod to say "k" on everyone's post so they know they are read?


----------

